# Hootbob's New Avatar



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Is this the one you've been dieing to create for a few months?

Nice job! Rest in Peace Master HB!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah...
That's, um, interesting.









Kind of late for Halloween though, isn't it Don?
Well done, none the less!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yikes! I think you should change your name to Lurch.

The Avatar


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Now that is great!!!!!

We have the same sick sense of humor!!!!

Gary


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice job Don









Hopefully that is not yours.

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh My Goodness







That is too funny!!

Hootbob told me about this avatar back in June.....WOW! Don, it was definitely worth the wait









Tami


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

That is just too funny!!
Suits him too a T though.
Good job brother Don!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yikes!! Too cool, but mostly very impressive








How'd he do that??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone 
But the man to applaud for this is Rob(z-family) he got it set up for me
Thanks again Rob fantastic job

And Thor when I go I told DW I want my ashes put into viles and sent to outbackers so I go camping for ever









Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Don I think your begining to take your job home with you.

Thats a great one right up there with the dancing Y

John


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> And Thor when I go I told DW I want my ashes put into viles and sent to outbackers so I go camping for ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have your tools?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> And Thor when I go I told DW I want my ashes put into viles and sent to outbackers so I go camping for ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I have your tools?








[/quote]

Scott you'll have a fight there with Cordell He's already trying to take them









Don


----------

